# My 2nd Yote Gun - Overkill ? HELL NO



## pdxJaxon (Dec 30, 2011)

This is my 2nd Yote gun (For huntin in the Timber).

Saiga 12 gauge.

By far the coolest Gun Ive ever owned......





































Jaxon


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet ! Go get 'em man !!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sweet, could have used something like that a few time's,HA!!
what does it hold-- half box?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks more like A box.LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Looks more like A box.LOL


 Was going to put that down But thought I'd cut some slack!!!


----------



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

Yea we need to get some Fur on that one!!!! Maybe next time you come down. If I get my Back taken care of!!! I have a couple spots in mind that will be perfect for that shotgun.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

sweet rig


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Jan 10, 2012)

Seen those a lot when I was in Afghanistan this past year!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice !! You can get a 30 round Mag for them.


----------



## pdxJaxon (Dec 30, 2011)

GreatWhiteHunter - if you were over there on duty, then Thank you Sir...!!!

Jaxon


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 Thanks for your service !


----------



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

+1 more Thank you so much !!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice--just the kind for massive home defense. Might give the termites competition though!


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Jan 10, 2012)

yeah I was over there opn duty as a Infantryman it was my second deployment.... now instead of shootin them damn terrorist i am tryin to get some fur on the other end of my bullets... just started to get pretty serious about hunting Yotes


----------



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to PT greatwhitehunter!!!! And Thank you again for your service ! I'm glad your home safe. My son is in the Air Force but he is here in the states.

A lot of great info here and great people too..


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

greatwhitehunter said:


> yeah I was over there opn duty as a Infantryman it was my second deployment.... now instead of shootin them damn terrorist i am tryin to get some fur on the other end of my bullets... just started to get pretty serious about hunting Yotes


 Thank you for your service sir.


----------

